# there having fun



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

hi just bought a lovely new mouse whos palying hide and seek ,well the doe is well the runningdoing the running ,she s having no sneaky sneaky if you know what i mean. as ladies do play hard to get lol , she s setalling in fine. infact my mice are running around enjoying the tunnles, oh my need a ladder to help them upstairs well doe as she s a little smaller not much


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Your posts confuse me lol. You have bought a female mouse? And put her in with the male??


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

yes as mice dont like to be lonely and im breeding them so im not in breeding.ive bought a new female , yes youre sure to say im crazy but honest i know waht im doing in the long run, ive been thinking of it for a while, and theres reasons like i said if i get into trubole with unwanted mice pet shop said they d take them of me, bless the new mouse has settled in nest with male, also i do have a table list set up when bought ,when mated ,when deliverd ect weve got @ least 6 babies now ,ppl have loads of animals loooks like ill willl soon


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, but how old is the female??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

carliz said:


> hi just bought a lovely new mouse whos palying hide and seek ,well the doe is well the runningdoing the running ,she s having no sneaky sneaky if you know what i mean. as ladies do play hard to get lol , she s setalling in fine. infact my mice are running around enjoying the tunnles, oh my need a ladder to help them upstairs well doe as she s a little smaller not much


Stop teasing, can we have some pictures please.


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

i will post pics but there sleeping @ moment and age about 6 weeks as it was bought from a shop, she s same size as my male she was biggest in cage ,yesi know mice can be sexually active from about 4 weeks ,but mines deffo older , as anit tit law you cant give babys untill 6 weeks


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeh, they are sexually active but her being pregnant at such a young age will not be good for her. I think you should separate them until you want to breed them. She might be sexually mature but she will not be ready for motherhood.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Yeh, they are sexually active but her being pregnant at such a young age will not be good for her. I think you should separate them until you want to breed them. She might be sexually mature but she will not be ready for motherhood.


I agree. I also do not think you are experienced enough with rodents to seriously consider breeding. I know it sounds like a good idea, but seriously, if you start getting out of your depth with it, you'll be in trouble. I know, i've seen it happen all too many times. But whatever, if you want to breed them, then do it. I can't stop you. I also think you might struggle to re-home them, as you can't possibly keep them all. A few of your friends might take them at first, but after a couple of litters, i'd think you'll start struggling unless you advertise them for sale.


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks cherrie b for your input, but portia im sorry but again we agree to disagree


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Wether you're ready for breeding or not (i don't know you so i can't say wether you are or not), You shouldn't be breeding from a mouse with no history, who knows what genetic traits could pop up


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> Wether you're ready for breeding or not (i don't know you so i can't say wether you are or not), You shouldn't be breeding from a mouse with no history, who knows what genetic traits could pop up


did your gerbils come wth papers ,its inbreeeding that causes problems these 2 girls and the boy are from different breeders, also lad is,so your now saying pet shop are to blame as thats were i got tthem. so its breeders that take them to shop so whos fault is it about genes , your ment to be a specialiest in things , lets take dogs bad hips eyes skin tumours ect need i go on like i said your friend portia if youve nothing constructive leave me alone


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> Wether you're ready for breeding or not (i don't know you so i can't say wether you are or not), You shouldn't be breeding from a mouse with no history, who knows what genetic traits could pop up


did your gerbils come wth papers ,its inbreeeding that causes problems these 2 girls and the boy are from different breeders, ,so your now saying pet shop are to blame as thats were i got tthem. so its breeders that take them to shop so whos fault is it about genes , your ment to be a specialiest in things , lets take dogs bad hips eyes skin tumours ect need i go on like i said your friend portia if youve nothing constructive leave me alone as ive askd questions before on my mice no answers but when you think you can moan some off you just take it to far, and dont give advice look im here for help or was


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Carl, people are trying to help you with their replies. Chris and Portia are only telling you what they have learned from past experience and it seems to me you need this advice. Nobody is having a go at you or trying to stop you breeding, just asking that you take things slowly and really ensure you have all the information you need to start your little mouse family. 

I really think that its important that you split the male and female up and if the female needs company, go out and get another female mouse of the same age and introduce them. Her and the little fellow can mate when she is of an appropriate age. Being pregnant is too much stress for a 6 week old mouse. 

You have this litter on the way so you could wait until they have left for their new homes. You don't want to do too much too soon. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

carliz said:


> did your gerbils come wth papers ,its inbreeeding that causes problems these 2 girls and the boy are from different breeders, ,so your now saying pet shop are to blame as thats were i got tthem. so its breeders that take them to shop so whos fault is it about genes , your ment to be a specialiest in things , lets take dogs bad hips eyes skin tumours ect need i go on like i said your friend portia if youve nothing constructive leave me alone as ive askd questions before on my mice no answers but when you think you can moan some off you just take it to far, and dont give advice look im here for help or was


As a matter of fact, yes, i have history for all my gerbils that i breed from. Some only show 3 generations and some have 5! And i do have papers, i used to have papers for my chins when i used to breed from them too. Pet shops are notorious for inbreeding, it's not the pet shops fault, it's their 'suppliers'. They breed for profit, so it doesn't matter about inbreeding then, it's all about the ££££


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Carl, people are trying to help you with their replies. Chris and Portia are only telling you what they have learned from past experience and it seems to me you need this advice. Nobody is having a go at you or trying to stop you breeding, just asking that you take things slowly and really ensure you have all the information you need to start your little mouse family.
> 
> I really think that its important that you split the male and female up and if the female needs company, go out and get another female mouse of the same age and introduce them. Her and the little fellow can mate when she is of an appropriate age. Being pregnant is too much stress for a 6 week old mouse.
> 
> You have this litter on the way so you could wait until they have left for their new homes. You don't want to do too much too soon. :thumbup:


Thankyou Cherrie.

I'm not trying to be nasty, i'm not like that. and Chris was most certainly not being mean either, I found his post very informative, and I thought Carl may have respected him, instead of just ripping into him. 
And no Carl, I am not trying to stop you breeding, I even said in one of my posts that I can't stop you. I, like others, are just trying to advise you on what's best, which I do not think at the moment it is best for you to have two litters of baby mice at once, especially as you are still a novice, despite how much you may have read or heard, it's the experience that makes you know exactly what you're doing, and you haven't had enough of that yet, so you really do need to slow down.

I think if you're serious about breeding and really do want to make a go of it, you should take Chris' advice and get mice from a responsible, proper breeder who can provide you with the appropriate documents detailling the history of both the male and female mice. It's not a good idea to just buy any old mice and put them together. 
Also, for all you know, both of your mice could be different litters from the same parents. Just because they weren't in the same 'batch' in the pet shop, doesn't mean they're definately unrelated. They could be from the same supplier who may have used the same or other closely related mice to create both litters.

A lot of thought needs to go into breeding. A lot.


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> As a matter of fact, yes, i have history for all my gerbils that i breed from. Some only show 3 generations and some have 5! And i do have papers, i used to have papers for my chins when i used to breed from them too. Pet shops are notorious for inbreeding, it's not the pet shops fault, it's their 'suppliers'. They breed for profit, so it doesn't matter about inbreeding then, it's all about the ££££


look my friend all im saying its in breeeding thats the fault? you say its not the pet shops fault, but you should know were your stocks comming from, like compliants of bad qauilty ,deaths ect cause belive me if you sold a bad pet id be back to know why ,but thanks for the time, the other times ive askd questions no ones replyed ,SIMPLE I CUT THIS SHORT THERE ARE SNAKE FOOOD, and belive me they are mass farmed to produce so many mice , so ive bought diferent mice and will produce my own witch i know will be ok ect, any way glad to see you take your TRADE with pride and hounour respect to you sorrry i was grumpy with you, was not you peace


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

see portia in this instance i knew what i was doing , if youd botherd to look @ my profile youd of seen i have mice and snakes witch go to togher.youve took me as for your self a smackd asred little child opps i put that , :mad2: its some thing ive done sine i lost a snake due to bad feed , yes theyl be culled humanly; ok now you cvan have fun ,rant rave on about how cruel i am:mad2: but thats were it will get you, i stilll dont think you was tryin to help you didnt own a mouse on the list nore did you say you did ive been biting my tongue days as you only have bad things to say , well now you dont have to put up with me posting so many questions hang on you didnt reply to them all you was just negative :mad2: bye lmao


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

carliz said:


> see portia in this instance i knew what i was doing , if youd botherd to look @ my profile youd of seen i hve mice and snakes witch go to togher.youve took me as for your self a smackd asred litlle child opps i put that , :mad2: its some thing ive done sine i lost asnake due to bad feed , yes theyl be culled humanly ok now you cvan have fun rant rave on about how cruel i am:mad2: but thats were it will get you, i stilll dont think you was tryin to help you didnt own a mouse ive been biting my tongue days as you only have bad things to say , well now you dont have to put up with me posting so many questions hang on you didnt reply to them all you was just negative :mad2: bye lmao


Actually I have owned mice and hamsters for a lot of years. And I don't think insulting me is a very mature thing to do, is it? Have I insulted you? No. I've simply tried to tell you what is best for your mice, but since you don't like me, you don't want to listen to me, which is awfully rude of you  I think other users on here will agree that i've only been trying to advise you. Yes, I might sound a bit harsh at times, but people like you need to hear it! I don't only have bad things to say, i'm just suggesting other things you could do to better the life of your mice, which I seem to understand from your posts that you will be feeding them to your snakes? What a kind, responsible owner you are!!! But whatever, you probably want me to be horrible to you, and i'm not going to give you the reaction you want.

If you want to react like a spoilt little child who spits their dummy out the pram the moment someone disagrees with what you're doing, then I don't think you should be breeding any animals at all. When you're breeding, you're bound to come across people who disagree with your methods or your ideas, and if you can't deal with it, why are you asking the questions? Not everyone is going to pander to you and say how wonderful everything you do is.

Oh and just for the record, I did see your profile. I saw your snakes, and good for you, but I don't see what that has to do with this topic, or any of your others 

And please, be a bit nicer to Chris. He is only trying to help you, I really, really do not understand your rection to him. It's completely unneccesary. No wonder you don't want to post here any more, the moment someone comes along to advise you PROPERLY on breeding, you snap at him and are rude to him. If you did this to a breeder in person, they'd never allow you to have one of their mice.

I wish your poor little mice a lot of luck, they are going to need it with you.


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Actually I have owned mice and hamsters for a lot of years. And I don't think insulting me is a very mature thing to do, is it? Have I insulted you? No. I've simply tried to tell you what is best for your mice, but since you don't like me, you don't want to listen to me, which is awfully rude of you  I think other users on here will agree that i've only been trying to advise you. Yes, I might sound a bit harsh at times, but people like you need to hear it! I don't only have bad things to say, i'm just suggesting other things you could do to better the life of your mice, which I seem to understand from your posts that you will be feeding them to your snakes? What a kind, responsible owner you are!!! But whatever, you probably want me to be horrible to you, and i'm not going to give you the reaction you want.
> 
> If you want to react like a spoilt little child who spits their dummy out the pram the moment someone disagrees with what you're doing, then I don't think you should be breeding any animals at all. When you're breeding, you're bound to come across people who disagree with your methods or your ideas, and if you can't deal with it, why are you asking the questions? Not everyone is going to pander to you and say how wonderful everything you do is.
> 
> ...


you still have to have last WORD LMAO:mad2:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

carliz said:


> you still have to have last WORD LMAO:mad2:


Indeed I do, good observation


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not trying to mean to you Carliz. Believe me, i was in the exact same situation as you when i started. I also got lectures from a few people, but i was glad for them in the long run, they have me great advice and help.

I know you're reptiles have to feed but why do you have to breed you're mice for that purpose? Isn't there a reptile store near you can supply you with live food?

My uncle has a licence for keeping dangerous and venomous reptiles, there are only 5 private individuals throughout the UK that have this licence. I know what his thoughts on breeding mice/rabbits to kill for his reptiles is, he doesn't like it. And believe me, it would be so much cheaper for him to do what you're doing. I'm not going to give my view on that because i don't want to offend you. But at the end of the day, it's your life, your mice, we can't stop you, we can only provide advice and experiences.

And please, i know that it feels like Portia is having a go at you, but she's not, she's just offering valuable advice and help. When we hear this sort of thing day in day out, it does frustrate us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I have absolutely no knowledge of this situation...but what am i missing?
What's the difference between buying live mice to feed to a snake and someone breeding their own mice to feed to a snake...except the price? 
Surely it would make sense to breed your own mice financially?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

as far as i know petshops only sell frozen mice for feed dont they??


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> as far as i know petshops only sell frozen mice for feed dont they??


I have no idea...i was going by the comment above mine where it was suggested that the person buy live food. Surely live food is live food no matter who breeds it?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I have no idea...i was going by the comment above mine where it was suggested that the person buy live food. Surely live food is live food no matter who breeds it?


That may be cos they are already dead and frozen,as opposed to live.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> That may be cos they are already dead and frozen,as opposed to live.


lol...ok...told you i know nothing on this subject.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

ome reptiles won't eat frozen prey, my uncles royal python will only eat live prey unfortunately


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought it was illegal to feed live? 

1. Because of the issues on it being cruel to the live prey.. in the wild it can get away... and obviously in captivity... it can't...

2. Because it can do damage to the animal it's suposed to be fed too? ie; biting/nipping if it isn't eaten straight away... 

That's what I've been tought at college, anyway.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Carl, I was looking forward to having some mice from this litter but your recent posts have changed my mind. You were obviously breeding the mice for your snake(s) from the beginning. 

The welfare of the mice does not seem to be your main concern as you are not taking any advice from anyone on here. 

I wish your mice luck.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I thought it was illegal to feed live?
> 
> 1. Because of the issues on it being cruel to the live prey.. in the wild it can get away... and obviously in captivity... it can't...
> 
> ...


No it's not illegal although it should be. Most people won't feed live prey for the reasons you have stated, i certainly wouldn't if i kept reptiles.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Carl, I was looking forward to having some mice from this litter but your recent posts have changed my mind. You were obviously breeding the mice for your snake(s) from the beginning.
> 
> The welfare of the mice does not seem to be your main concern as you are not taking any advice from anyone on here.
> 
> I wish your mice luck.


If he'd have told us this from the beginning, I wouldn't have given him any advice at all. I thought he was breeding for pets, i'm thoroughly disappointed and slightly disgusted at him.


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

LIVE FEED ; were do you lot got off , not @ my bus stop , i wouldnt put a live mouse in a cage with my snakes , never have never will ,unless formost it was my last choice , chris the gerbil loook your uncles pythons my of been usa imports so they are live fed in states from birth, then shipped here and given frozen well weaned ok , look you throwing law book @ me,loook i said i would cull which means kill them humanly as possible , but what you dont know you put in lies trying to make me a criminal,look how many of you ladies or chris wear make up how many mice rats monkeys are killed in the name of beauty so pls dont get on moral ground , like pppl have said does it matter if breed my own or buy them @ pet shop , yes mine was on frozen dead prey still , im going to town later,but i have rights to my snakes they have rights to ,were do you get off saying that was my intentions you dont know what they werre, yes some were for breeding some for culling , then i could swicth to dog baiting well fighting you wannna get on animals rights, im not being cruel oh chris in wild pythons eat gerbils so im told you have a SNAKE SECTION go in there with your army in fact complian to admin but dont LIE yes there dead from a pet shop


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

you still have to have last word:mad2ps or is that me:thumbup:


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> as far as i know petshops only sell frozen mice for feed dont they??


yes in one sense but you dont tell them whats its far then you can buy live, but im under impression that they only deal in dead food , pppl get mixed up with live food this is crickets ect not meaning mice as in live food , i can see this going on on


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

carliz said:


> yes in one sense but you dont tell them whats its far then you can buy live, but im under impression that they only deal in dead food , pppl get mixed up with live food this is crickets ect not meaning mice as in live food , i can see this going on on


it will do if you keep dragging it out 

and for the record, I only buy BUAV approved make up, which means that neither the product or any of the ingredients in the product have been tested on animals, so I will talk to you all I want about animal rights


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> it will do if you keep dragging it out
> 
> and for the record, I only buy BUAV approved make up, which means that neither the product or any of the ingredients in the product have been tested on animals, so I will talk to you all I want about animal rights [/ lmao you have leather shoes , you eat meat when you could live of veatables , look @ ,end of day i have my views you have yours look weve both took wild animals from wild ,correct so end of day ok make up wise your right why cant i keep snakes and mice but you still take medication; look what i was doing was not cruel just a means to an end , do you not think ive feelings before you let rip @ me know your facts and the fact is i dont live feed, you see my snakes all they know is dead food infact i cant bring myself to do it so sorted youve not won, ive a hart, but no brains ive learnt the hardway but it had to be my choice, youll not make me feel bad because i like snakes , whale blubber bullls we cull animlas for no good reason, your just argumentative , why do you keep dragging it out:sneaky2: i have rights to


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> it will do if you keep dragging it out
> 
> and for the record, I only buy BUAV approved make up, which means that neither the product or any of the ingredients in the product have been tested on animals, so I will talk to you all I want about animal rights


your dragging it out


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

In the wild, pythons would not eat gerbils because they're from different geographical areas :mad2:
Look, i don't give a damn what you do. I'm not bothering anymore, you don't take anyones advice and you're simply a rude person.

And for the record, my girlfriend doesn't wear make up, she's an animal rights activist and we don't wear leather/buy products tested on animals where ever possible and we're veggies


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

carliz said:


> lmao you have leather shoes , you eat meat when you could live of veatables , look @ ,end of day i have my views you have yours look weve both took wild animals from wild ,correct so end of day ok make up wise your right why cant i keep snakes and mice but you still take medication; look what i was doing was not cruel just a means to an end , do you not think ive feelings before you let rip @ me know your facts and the fact is i dont live feed, you see my snakes all they know is dead food infact i cant bring myself to do it so sorted youve not won, ive a hart, but no brains ive learnt the hardway but it had to be my choice, youll not make me feel bad because i like snakes , whale blubber bullls we cull animlas for no good reason, your just argumentative , why do you keep dragging it out:sneaky2: i have rights to


Look Carl, I honestly do not understand what sort of message you are trying to get across to us. Are you going to kill the mice for your snakes or not? You've seriously confused me with your posts.

Nobody has ever said anything against you liking snakes. I like snakes. I also know what goes on with the killing of animals worldwide, i'm currently studying it at college, so I do not need you to tell me.

I won't be replying to this thread any more - I no longer think there is any point to it and I do not wish to talk to you any longer, your attitude towards knowledgeable members has been awful throughout many of your threads, I do not believe you deserve our advice as you clearly will not take it. You ask questions and then insult and argue against people who answer you. I do not see the point of you being a member of this forum if all you will do is argue against us who have tried to help you.

I wish your pets the best in life.


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> In the wild, pythons would not eat gerbils because they're from different geographical areas :mad2:
> Look, i don't give a damn what you do. I'm not bothering anymore, you don't take anyones advice and you're simply a rude person.
> 
> And for the record, my girlfriend doesn't wear make up, she's an animal rights activist and we don't wear leather/buy products tested on animals where ever possible and we're veggies


lmao im rude you are alll rude ,just because your a veggie doesnt make you god or any better , infact you profit of animals so your sorted next:thumbup1:


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Look Carl, I honestly do not understand what sort of message you are trying to get across to us. Are you going to kill the mice for your snakes or not? You've seriously confused me with your posts.
> 
> Nobody has ever said anything against you liking snakes. I like snakes. I also know what goes on with the killing of animals worldwide, i'm currently studying it at college, so I do not need you to tell me.
> 
> ...


yes some of mice were food some were not , but thats my choice, but youve not tried to help,its apet forum go to admin get me banned,lol last word:nono: ops lol all i did was do what i wanted to do your nothing but a trumpt up c?w, with an attitude problem you think you know it all :biggrin5:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

carliz said:


> yes some of mice were food some were not , but thats my choice, but youve not tried to help,its apet forum go to admin get me banned,lol last word:nono: ops lol all i did was do what i wanted to do your nothing but a trumpt up c?w, with an attitude problem you think you know it all :biggrin5:


Personally i think you've explained yourself well enough, although you shouldn't have to explain your choices/decisions to anyone. You already stated they would be killed humanely. As i said in my previous post why should it matter how you get the mice, whether from a pet shop or breed them yourself.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

There is no need for name calling Carl. It's not very mature.

Despite what you think, all people have tried to do is help you with your breeding. I have never owned mice, and you knew this from the start, yet you appeared to take in the advice I gave you.

You don't have to take everyone's advice but you came on here wanting it. People took the time to read your posts and give you feedback so don't be rude to them.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I have always disliked this guy , somthing iffy about him im glad he is banned

HOW DARE HE INSULT PORTIA, CHRIS , CHERRI B .THE FLAMIN CHEEK of it We have helped him with his mice, stupid Mofo.

i think you guys know more than him !!!! im glad i steered clear of this thread or i might well be banned!!


UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

its just like another micheveousmark!!! that total Idiot who froze(alive) his mice for snake food!! 

i realy feel sorry fpr his mice   

xxx

:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

carliz said:


> LIVE FEED ; were do you lot got off , not @ my bus stop , i wouldnt put a live mouse in a cage with my snakes , never have never will ,unless formost it was my last choice , chris the gerbil loook your uncles pythons my of been usa imports so they are live fed in states from birth, then shipped here and given frozen well weaned ok , look you throwing law book @ me,loook i said i would cull which means kill them humanly as possible , but what you dont know you put in lies trying to make me a criminal,look how many of you ladies or chris wear make up how many mice rats monkeys are killed in the name of beauty so pls dont get on moral ground , like pppl have said does it matter if breed my own or buy them @ pet shop , yes mine was on frozen dead prey still , im going to town later,but i have rights to my snakes they have rights to ,were do you get off saying that was my intentions you dont know what they werre, yes some were for breeding some for culling , then i could swicth to dog baiting well fighting you wannna get on animals rights, im not being cruel oh chris in wild pythons eat gerbils so im told you have a SNAKE SECTION go in there with your army in fact complian to admin but dont LIE yes there dead from a pet shop


UGH IM SURE US ANIMAL LOVERS DONT USE ANIMAL TESTED PRODUCTS!!!!

JUDGING BY YOUR PICCS OF YOU , YOU NEED TO TROWEL IT ON!! 



carliz said:


> you still have to have last word:mad2ps or is that me:thumbup:


Oooh your a funny one, ever tried standup??



Portia Elizabeth said:


> it will do if you keep dragging it out
> 
> and for the record, I only buy BUAV approved make up, which means that neither the product or any of the ingredients in the product have been tested on animals, so I will talk to you all I want about animal rights


GOOD ON YOU !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

carliz said:


> yes some of mice were food some were not , but thats my choice, but youve not tried to help,its apet forum go to admin get me banned,lol last word:nono: ops lol all i did was do what i wanted to do your nothing but a trumpt up c?w, with an attitude problem you think you know it all :biggrin5:


Cuz she does no it all , wow a varied range of vocab!!

try using proper words, and since i last checked, portia is one of the nicest people on here so

:dita:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

relax u-look-like-a-hamster!! We don't want no trouble here


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I didn't realise that he'd been banned lol


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

has he really?? x


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's says banned under his name


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

lol...well he shouldn't have been so rude!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

too right :001_tt2:


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

what a total waste of time an space, well looks like some had fun


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL u-look-like-a-hamster, that was the funniest outburst ever, you're getting blobs for that lol!! 

Glad he's been banned, I wanted to stop replying to his threads, but I couldn't help it, it was quite entertaining really :lol:

hopefully it's a permanent ban - I don't want him coming back. Unfortunately, it probably won't stop him doing what he does, but at least he's not on here spouting off about it to us all. He knew that we were rodent lovers and that we were advising him on how to keep pet mice - not mice bred for killing and feeding to another animal. If he wanted to talk about breeding mice as a feed supply for snakes, he should've stuck to the reptile part of the forums.

Lets hope he doesn't come back....and that his mice make a miraculous escape from him and live happily ever after


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Lets hope he doesn't come back....and that his mice make a miraculous escape from him and live happily ever after


Here here!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

if he comes back..... i will go :cursing: ut::sneaky2::cursing:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I HATE YOU WITH A VENGENCE!!!!!!!! 
FYI i do not look like a smacked arse & i have piccies to prove it 

does that pic look like a smacked arse to you?????

You shouldn't be aloud back on :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::confused1:

(carliz was back on here with new account)
but has since been deleted..?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> I HATE YOU WITH A VENGENCE!!!!!!!!
> FYI i do not look like a smacked arse & i have piccies to prove it
> 
> does that pic look like a smacked arse to you?????
> ...


i just banned them for joining under another name whilst banned and for being rude, abusive and nasty again


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Awww thnakyou Vixie!! 

its people like carl that ruine this forum!! 

Xx :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I didn't know that he had come back


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Awww thnakyou Vixie!!
> 
> its people like carl that ruine this forum!!
> 
> Xx :thumbup:


no problem,


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

it was like for a few minutes lol !! !

he said how sad we are for still diggin at him when he had left.... DAMN RIGHT!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Vixie said:


> i just banned them for joining under another name whilst banned and for being rude, abusive and nasty again


Thankyou 

is it a permanent ban? Surely trying to make a seperate account whilst banned is worthy of a permanent one


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

*I hope its a perminent ban !! he is so rude!! Trying not to sound vain here but my face does not look like a slapped arse!! 
Xx*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> *I hope its a perminent ban !! he is so rude!! Trying not to sound vain here but my face does not look like a slapped arse!!
> Xx*


No, it doesn't  it's just him being his usual abusive, nasty self. He doesn't know how to argue back to people intelligently, so he just uses the easier option - verbal abuse. (Not that he ever needed to argue with us because I think our advice was good )


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> No, it doesn't  it's just him being his usual abusive, nasty self. He doesn't know how to argue back to people intelligently, so he just uses the easier option - verbal abuse. (Not that he ever needed to argue with us because I think our advice was good )


*Haa thanks 
He TRIES to sound intelligent but, he really isn't!!

Your advice was good , he just din't want to face the truth!!

i know how he is going to cull them  he mailed me.
He said he is going to put them straight in the freezer 
 poor little things!!

Xx*


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> *Haa thanks
> He TRIES to sound intelligent but, he really isn't!!
> 
> Your advice was good , he just din't want to face the truth!!
> ...


Straight in the freezer?! That's not very humane


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> *Haa thanks
> He TRIES to sound intelligent but, he really isn't!!
> 
> Your advice was good , he just din't want to face the truth!!
> ...


Oh dear, I really do hope he was just winding you up! I'd report him if I knew where he lived, all I know is that it's Preston....I was in Preston on Sunday, I coulda hunted him down :lol:

Anyway, I think its about time this thread was left to rot, we're only doing what he wants us to, which is giving him a huge reaction. Maybe if we ignore him, he'll go away


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Oh dear, I really do hope he was just winding you up! I'd report him if I knew where he lived, all I know is that it's Preston....I was in Preston on Sunday, I coulda hunted him down :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I think its about time this thread was left to rot, we're only doing what he wants us to, which is giving him a huge reaction. Maybe if we ignore him, he'll go away


I agree


----------

